# Black Field Concealment



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

Besides digging the blinds down to the doors, how do you guys hide in bare, black fields? (Beets, last year' Corn, low spots in fields)

When the ground freezes digging down isn't an option. Mudding the blinds doesn't exactly match, once it dries on your blind. We've thought of dyeing raffie grass black and trying that.

If there's no trash what so ever, how do you hide in a black field?


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Black and brown spray paint is what I use on my Khaki blinds. Obviously not an option for camo blinds, but I just keep painting over the different colors of my Khaki! The black paint has worked well, I never was able to get mud to mathc the really dark fields!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Buy a black sheet and zip tie it to your stuble straps, mud it a little and cut the sheet down the middle and your money! Do it quite a bit in the beat fields.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Travis...Beet fields are my favorite fields to hunt...so here is what i do.
Years past, if the ground isnt frozen, we dig a lay down pits(the dirt wont bite i promise) and have a sheet of plywood long enough to cover your feet up to your stomach. and twice as wide as yourself. IF you have big dirt clumps, surround your pit with them(using beets themselves works great). then lay the plywood on you, and use the dirt from the pit you dug to put it on top of the plywood. and your damn near invisible with a decoy right infront of you.

THIS year. I came up with a new idea using a layout blind. Walmart has these amazing 12 foot pieces of dark camo burlap.(10$) I bought flat black spray paint(3$) and painted the entire sheet of burlap with 1 can(1 side is all you need painted) Then i cut it into 2, 6 foot long pieces and sliced each 6 foot piece right down the middle, stopping with about 1.5 feet to go.(im making a T type cut to put 1 piece on each door, and the 1.5 foot piece over my feet.)

How to hold the burlap sheets on the door is still up in the air. If you decide to go with zip ties, you have to paint all of them, and after each hunt you have to tear them off...thats not very efficient in my mind.

My best idea so far is to buy some heavy duty safety pins and paint them black and poke it thru your blind doors. (this way you can re use and wont lose them)

If any1 else has an idea for this sort of thing, let me know!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The original Treebark camo isn't too common anymore, but I used it with great success in open, plowed fields......many years ago.
Burl


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

cutting zip ties and putting black zip ties back on shouldnt be too hard i guarntee you, you will put alot less time doing that then stubbling a blinda and take all the stubble off anyways


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

Good stuff guys, thanks for the input. Some of these blind makers should think about making a black blind cover. For now, dying a snow cover black should work fine.


----------



## Two Dogs (Nov 1, 2006)

mshutt,

use black zip ties. You can cut them off at the end of the season with a pocket knife.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Two Dogs said:


> mshutt,
> 
> use black zip ties. You can cut them off at the end of the season with a pocket knife.


can you cut them with anything else or does just a pocket knife work for that?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

wire cutters, heavy duty scissors, etc.

What about some type of clip, large clothes pin style clip. At work we have black plastic clips that we hang our light from the rafters with. These would be too large but maybe come in smaller sizes. I have seen these clips at Menards


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

black zip ties are the thing to do shutt, jsut set one blind up for black fields and use another blind for stuble, plain and simple. I also think my mudded black bed sheet looks better than your little pieces of painted burlap, just sayin


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

tumbleweeds. most areas have them and geese often ignore them as long as you don't get carried away. once the birds start to catch on to that, try scattering tumble weed bunches across the field so that the birds fly past many bunches and will be at ease with them by time they get to your spread. works well here in Wyoming where cover is usually non existant in cut fields. we have also been successful with this in North Dakota.


----------

